# Draft Prospects: Dallas Mavericks



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22231.shtml


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

(Yawn)

They certainly aren't tipping their hand, if they're at all planning to do anything; the salary cap talk is all about fiscal responsibilty - which is pretty boring if you're a fan.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Are there any workouts scheduled so far ?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs work out Coby Karl

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

Coby Karl's story deserves a happy ending, and there's at least a chance that the Mavericks could be involved in it. 

Karl was among the first prospects worked out Monday by the Mavs in advance of next week's draft. The Mavericks have the 34th, 50th and 60th picks in the second round. 

Karl, son of Denver coach George Karl, had successful surgery for cancerous lymph nodes in early April. He had just finished his final season at Boise State, where he averaged 14.8 points, leading the team in scoring, assists and 3-pointers. 

Earlier this month, the 6-5 guard participated in the Orlando predraft camp and said he had no idea where his basketball career would take him as a pro. Numerous NBA teams have shown interest in Karl as a second-round pick. He also has gotten solid reviews from European team executives for his tireless work ethic. 

"He plays the game the right way," father George Karl said recently. 

A lot of dominoes would have to fall just right for Coby Karl to end up with the Mavericks. But he took a good first step with his workout on Monday. Doctors said he has been cancer-free since the surgery. 

The Mavericks will welcome several players per day for workouts the rest of this week.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

....The only Maverick move I want to hear on draft night is us getting KG or Kobe. There are no second round steals here.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> ....The only Maverick move I want to hear on draft night is us getting KG or Kobe. There are no second round steals here.


I am assuming you are still thinking about Dirk for Kobe or KG, right?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> ....The only Maverick move I want to hear on draft night is us getting KG or Kobe. There are no second round steals here.


Not so sure about that, there are quite a few players who could slip at draft night and turn out to be quality role players.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavericks work out draft talent

By JEFF CAPLAN
Star-Telegram Staff Writer

Seeking to add depth at the point and the low post, the Mavericks today will work out two centers and three point-guard prospects, including Florida junior and two-time national champion *Taurean Green * and Oregon senior *Aaron Brooks*, in preparation for the June 28 NBA Draft.

The Mavs do not have a first-round pick but hold picks Nos. 34, 50 and 60. It's possible that Green, projected as a late first-round pick, could be available at No. 34, while Brooks, who led Oregon to the Elite Eight last season, could be around deeper into the second round.

French point guard *Yannick Bokolo* and centers *Aaron Gray* (7-0 senior from Pittsburgh) and *Stanko Barac* (7-1 from Bosnia) will also work out. Senior Iowa shooting guard *Adam Haluska* is expected to work out later this week.

On Monday, the Mavs worked out Boise State shooting guard Coby Karl, son of Nuggets coach George Karl.

The Mavs will continue to bring in prospects into next week.


http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/143038.html


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Please nobody with weird names - we're walking the line with Pops and Mbenga on the roster as it is... :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd rather have weird names than four Williams on the team


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://mavsblog.dallasnews.com/

Some mock drafts for the 2nd round, but we shouldn't take them too serious, at least not all of them.


----------

